

The Geometry for Perfect Parking - amelim
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122880263

======
russell
Russ Swift does it without geometry and uses much less space.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REpXf0cmJ64> (Sorry I couldnt find it in
English.)

The new world record: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Eqn_BiQus> (Watch it
with the sound off to avoid the screaming commentator.)

~~~
furyg3
OT: Why must the Japanese TV always have a little box in the corner showing
the reactions of random people (presumably random famous people)?

Would your average Japanese person _not_ realize that parallel parking a car
at 30mph is amazing, without seeing someone else's shocked face? Is this the
logical extension of the laugh-track?

Something I've been wondering for a while...

~~~
jongraehl
I think it's fair to say it's works for the same reason the laugh-track works.
Clearly we enjoy performances more when we're in the company of others
visibly/audibly enjoying them.

My sometimes negative reaction to synthetic or real crowd approval combines
two judgments: the material is awful, and the crowd is despicable in their
approval of it (people sometimes viscerally hate laugh tracks). If I like the
performance, I won't be disgusted by the laugh track.

------
bad_alloc
I'll have to discuss this with my teachers at drving school, maybe they'll
train us in geometry too afterwards. I see just one problem: Does this
approach incorporate tolerances too? Having to touch the car behind you may
not be appreciated.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
In Paris it's common to nestle mostly into the space, gently (and sometimes
not so gently) nudging the bumpers of the cars in front and back to widen the
space.

When parking in Paris, leave your handbrake off and the car out of gear to
avoid damage.

------
smokey_the_bear
My high school carpool was in a Ford Fiesta. The driver couldn't parallel park
to save his life. But four of us could pick it up and nudge it over.

~~~
rdtsc
Hehe. We picked up the car of our gym teacher and "nudged" it over between two
trees, such that there was no way of getting it out except for picking it up
and moving again;-) Ah the good old days...

